# City Dwellers/Ppl that walk everywhere/bus riders



## HarperRose

I want to get some support from other City Dwellers that walk or bus wherever they need to go. We have 1 vehicle so when I need to make a groc store run, for instance, I wait for dh to get home. We live in a city not known for sidewalks







and I have kids that aren't big on walking! But I'm seeing that it's becoming a necessity at times and I want to just get used to it. It's better for us, better for the environment, better for our budget.

So how do you guys do it? Do you meander when you walk (look for nature stuff, name license plates, sing songs)? Favorite routes? Do you go as quickly as you can? What's farthest you've walked one way?

What about riding the bus? We've never done that but the kids want to.


----------



## jocelyndale

I have a kid who strongly dislikes the car seat. I walk or bus on a daily basis, simply because that's what makes him happiest. He's 17mo, so I just keep up a running commentary and listen to his cues.

He *loves* the bus. Loves it. I keep an Ergo in the stroller so that I can sling him on the bus and fold the stroller.

Our town has sidewalks, so I tend to stick to those. I do sometimes hike local trails with kiddo on my back. I tend to make sure I have a friend with me for that, though, just for safety.

I'm going to try biking soon, too, but I'm a little worried about safety. Our town's drivers aren't exactly known for bike awareness.

I don't have a supermarket within reasonable walking distance on super hot days I would have to bus to it and I sometimes do for small things that don't require refrigeration. I've walked there, too, but it's 3.5miles along a busy road, so I can really only do it when it's not hot/humid, otherwise it's an asthmatic nightmare.

Back when I lived in DC and its suburbs, I had a four-wheeled cart (kinda like this) for hauling groceries back home. I took it on the bus, too, but only during non-peak hours.

I do walk all over town on a regular basis. My longest daily walk has been 10 miles, but it's usually between 2.5 and 6. Now that DS is heavier, I usually use the stroller for these walks. He likes the view. We stop at playgrounds and we visit certain shops and cafes.


----------



## carfreemama

So glad to find this thread! This is definitely my tribe!

we are, ahem, carfree.

We have 1 daughter who is 4.5 years. We also have a dog and a cat.

We bought our house about 1 1/2 years ago, specifically because it is on one of the few reliable bus routes in the city. We could not have afforded this house, or this neighbourhood, if we also had to keep up a car.

We grow where we are planted. We literally live in our neighbourhood. Dd goes to a preschool that is within walking distance. We go to community events. We shop downtown mostly, even though it is more expensive; that is, when we shop at all! I take the bus to the farmers' market every Saturday morning at 6:35 a.m. to buy our groceries.

I work from home, so no commute. Dh rides his bike; except during the worst of the snow, when he gets a bus pass.

I bought a fancy, expensive stroller with massive wheels and a weatherproof shield. It was the best purchase I ever made.

Occasionally, I have things delivered (like books), rather than take a long bus ride to a bookstore.

We walk a lot.

To get the dog out of the city, I barter bread and supper once a week in exchange for the services of a professional dog-walker.

People tease us about how we can afford to live in an expensive neighbourhood in the city; but we do not have a car, cell phone, cable TV, etceteras. It's very important to me that dd grows up without relying on a car to get her places.

Winter is coming and it CAN be a challenge.

I'm looking forward to meeting others going the car-free route!


----------



## choli

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carfreemama* 
So glad to find this thread! This is definitely my tribe!

we are, ahem, carfree.

We have 1 daughter who is 4.5 years. We also have a dog and a cat.

We bought our house about 1 1/2 years ago, specifically because it is on one of the few reliable bus routes in the city. We could not have afforded this house, or this neighbourhood, if we also had to keep up a car.

We grow where we are planted. We literally live in our neighbourhood. Dd goes to a preschool that is within walking distance. We go to community events. We shop downtown mostly, even though it is more expensive; that is, when we shop at all! I take the bus to the farmers' market every Saturday morning at 6:35 a.m. to buy our groceries.

I work from home, so no commute. Dh rides his bike; except during the worst of the snow, when he gets a bus pass.

I bought a fancy, expensive stroller with massive wheels and a weatherproof shield. It was the best purchase I ever made.

Occasionally, I have things delivered (like books), rather than take a long bus ride to a bookstore.

We walk a lot.

To get the dog out of the city, I barter bread and supper once a week in exchange for the services of a professional dog-walker.

People tease us about how we can afford to live in an expensive neighbourhood in the city; but we do not have a car, cell phone, cable TV, etceteras. It's very important to me that dd grows up without relying on a car to get her places.

Winter is coming and it CAN be a challenge.

I'm looking forward to meeting others going the car-free route!

Pretty much the same here - we could live in a McMansion in the burbs for what we paid for our two bed condo in town, but it's SO worth it. I would hate for my kids to grow up having to be driven everywhere.

Fortunately, Boston is a very walking friendly town. I walk to work, the kids walk to school, DH works mostly from home and uses Zipcar on the odd days that he has to attend a meeting out of town.

I shop at the farmer market a block from my work twice a week, and pick up stuff at the supermarket on the way home other days, so we don't need a car to haul groceries.


----------



## HarperRose

Man, and here I am thinking, "There' no way I can walk more than 1 mile to the grocery store!"









The groc is 1 mile, school is 1/2 mile, dentist is 1/4 mile.

But I feel overwhelmed. I think largely because it's so hot for so much of the year (Texas) and I worry that some idiot driver will be distracted and plow into us.


----------



## choli

We generally consider anything under 6 miles round trip walkable.


----------



## Shonahsmom

I lived car-free as a single mom for 7+ years. DH already had a car when we married, so there is now one car in the family. DD and I still commute everyday via train, biking, walking and/or bus. As a family, if it's in walking distance, we walk (and we consider anything under about 3 miles one way walking distance). I go many weeks without riding in DH's car.

DD is almost nine now, so it's an embedded part of her lifestyle to walk/bike/take public trans. When she was little, it was often just go as fast as we could because we were trying to get to daycare and work on time.

I do feel like it's been an invaluable part of her upbringing. She knows her city well, knows the public trans system well, has spent many hours of her life waiting on busses and trains in the rain, extreme heat, snow and blistering cold, which offers many, may different types of life lessons from patience to knowing how to dress appropriately for weather conditions. It's also exposed her on a daily basis to many, many different people from all walks of life.


----------



## earthgirl

We're also car free. I'd say I walk about 95% of the time, I sometimes take the train/subway, and I only take the bus when I have to. When we went car free we got a BOB stroller b/c I needed something sturdy and something that would maneuver well in the snow and ice. DD (22 mos) likes her stroller, thankfully. I usually have a few books and she'll look at them until we get where we're going. (She's a future bibliophile!) We also sing, and point out stuff along the way. We are lucky b/c pretty much everything we need to get to, including our friends' houses, are within about 2 miles from us. We do grocery delivery for our staples b/c groceries + toddler + bus/ train is not so great. We have two markets/ healthfood stores within walking distance and that's where we get our produce, etc. Anyway, I think the key is living in a pedestrian friendly area. It makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## flapjack

We have one car, which goes to work 45 miles away each day. The kids and I use the bus for everything (groceries tend to get delivered) except when we walk, but my 2yo isn't a strong walker and she doesn't like the buggy. The furthest we tend to walk one-way is 2-3 miles- any more than that and too much of the day is taken up in travelling to actually get there.
Our bus service rocks, though. I can get anywhere in town on public transport, and we get an adult-and-kids day rider which will let me take the boys down to school and then the little ones and I can go a-gallivanting. Our record is 9 bus journeys in one day, but I'll beat that one day- we don't just stick around town, either, but sometimes get out into the countryside as well. Oh, and all of the buses around here have low-level floors so I can just wheel the buggy on.


----------



## calpurnia

That's us! We walk, bike, bus & get the tube everywhere. I love being able to live without a car - in fact I can't imagine living with a car, because I grew up in a one car household that my dad took off every morning 60 minutes away. We have a brilliant produce market 10 minutes walk away, where we do most of our food shopping, occasionally supplemented by a online shop to be delivered. None of our friends drive & all live somewhere within public transport links. DP bikes his commute. It just seems normal to us really, but then something like 70% of households in this city are carfree.

Actually, this would be the perfect place to ask my current question... My daughter really doesn't like the pram, which is fine for now 'cause I carry her everywhere in the Ergo (& I don't really like taking the pram on & off the tube, argh). But she's already 20lbs! I'm not going to be able to do this forever! Did any of your sling loving babes grow into liking the pram? Y'know, age one or two or something?


----------



## HarperRose

Well, after dh dropped off me, dd, and 11 mo old ds at school (I volunteer Wed mornings), I walked half a mile back home. It was quite pleasant! I would have liked to walk further, but had no reason to.

Oh, and I wore ds on my back while volunteering (library) but he sat in his stroller for the walk. I wear him when he needs me to, but put him in the stroller when I need to. He's 25 lbs.


----------



## tatermom

Wow, I'm so inspired by all of you! I've been wanting to get a bike seat or trailer and go car-free as many days as I can. I can't believe how far some of you walk on a regular basis!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calpurnia* 
Actually, this would be the perfect place to ask my current question... My daughter really doesn't like the pram, which is fine for now 'cause I carry her everywhere in the Ergo (& I don't really like taking the pram on & off the tube, argh). But she's already 20lbs! I'm not going to be able to do this forever! Did any of your sling loving babes grow into liking the pram? Y'know, age one or two or something?

DS2 hated the stroller for the first 5 months or so, but now he loves it. The turning point seemed to be when he was old enough to sit up and look around, and also eat a snack off the tray, around 8 mos or so (he was a big eater from early on). Now he loves our strollers without a built in snack tray, too!







Good thing, too, because he's always been a huge baby and I could never carry him long distances after the first few months!


----------



## earthgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calpurnia* 

Actually, this would be the perfect place to ask my current question... My daughter really doesn't like the pram, which is fine for now 'cause I carry her everywhere in the Ergo (& I don't really like taking the pram on & off the tube, argh). But she's already 20lbs! I'm not going to be able to do this forever! Did any of your sling loving babes grow into liking the pram? Y'know, age one or two or something?

DD really likes her stroller. But we didn't start using it regularly until she was close to 12 months. Also, she's a pretty mellow kid, so it may just be her go-with-the-flow personality.


----------



## AndrewsMother

Thanks for starting this tribe.

Before I married and moved to a semi rural area (not the burbs, but not the country) I walked EVERYWHERE or took the train. I walked just to walk. Once we moved I gained weight and relied on the car for EVERY trip. We moved to Houston last year and have shared a car since then. A car is needed in this city by all means. The public transportation system is awful and the weather humid.

I don't really ride the bus enough to be considred a true memeber of this tribe, but I definetly miss the lifestyle.


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *piad* 
Thanks for starting this tribe.

Before I married and moved to a semi rural area (not the burbs, but not the country) I walked EVERYWHERE or took the train. I walked just to walk. Once we moved I gained weight and relied on the car for EVERY trip. We moved to Houston last year and have shared a car since then. A car is needed in this city by all means. The public transportation system is awful and the weather humid.

I don't really ride the bus enough to be considred a true memeber of this tribe, but I definetly miss the lifestyle.

We're in San Antonio. It is *not* walk-friendly but we're making it work.


----------



## choli

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Well, after dh dropped off me, dd, and 11 mo old ds at school (I volunteer Wed mornings), I walked half a mile back home. It was quite pleasant! I would have liked to walk further, but had no reason to.


You don't need a reason to walk! As well as walking 3 miles roundtrip to work, my family are big recreational walkers. Going for a walk beats going to the mall any day. We walk in town to window shop, walk along the river at the esplanade, walk to North End to sit in a cafe, walk to South End to go to the theater. Walk to Brookline for the hell of it, then walk back! I think it's so sad when people drive to the health club to walk or run on a treadmill. Life is right out there, walk into it! You'll be happier, healthier and have conversations that never would have taken place otherwise.

When I was a small kid, we lived in NY. My father loved to take us for walks. We used to walk over the George Washington Bridge a lot. He used to walk us till my little sisters were too tired to walk any more, then take the subway home. Happy memories.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy

This is me! I live in Vancouver, in a condo in the city (not downtown, but in the city). I lived without a car for 12 years and we only have one now because it is a perk of dp's job. We rarely drive it. I have a bus stop outside my door and we use the bus often. All our local buses are stroller accessible these days and my kids are great on public transit. My dd's favourite outing is a trip to Lonsdale Quay (bus, train AND the seabus). I have my groceries delivered by the local organic veggie/grocery dude and pick up the remainder of what I need at local markets.

We walk to playgroups, play gyms, farmers market and the park. We have a grocery store, dozens of restaurants and markets, pharmacy, movie theatre, community centre, bakery, butcher, library, coffee shop all within a few blocks of us. We used to belong to the car coop for the times we needed a vehicle. My longest walking day is Wednesday - we walk 16 blocks round trip to the playgroup then home for a nap, then 28 blocks round trip to the farmers market. In the evening I walk 10 blocks round trip to my yoga class.

I really believe in living locally and supporting local businesses. I buy my clothes and gifts in the neighbourhood and never go to the mall. We are also trying to get into a local housing coop. I know tons of moms in the neighbourhood and in the 3 years since dd was born have developed some wonderful friendships. I wouldn't move to the burbs for anything.


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
You don't need a reason to walk!

OH, I know







but the sidewalk ended! And any further would have been pizza hut, a gas station, some dance place & a spa, and then NOTHING for a mile. Not even a shoulder to walk on.









It's really irritating, actually. I think if I had more sidewalks I'd walk to more than just the school or grocery.


----------



## AndrewsMother

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
We're in San Antonio. It is *not* walk-friendly but we're making it work.

Hopefully DS will receive an acceptance to the school of our choice. If so we will plan on moving to a community near his school and the Market where we shop.
At the current time we live too far from my job and my schedule is NOT conducive to bus travel. I work 40 hours a week and attend school full time. I work in a suburban ghetto and there is no way that I will stand on a corner in that neighborhood at 8:00 at night. My husband works 10 miles from the closest bus stop and out son attends school in the opposite direction of our jobs. We spend the day criss crossing the city to get everyone where we need to be. Two nights out of the week DS and I go to Barnes and Noble until 10:30 and pick up DH at 10:45 before we head home.

Believe me, if I had a life that would allow me to spend less time driving, I would take full advantage. So until my day comes I have my fond memories of riding public transport.


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *piad* 
Hopefully DS will receive an acceptance to the school of our choice. If so we will plan on moving to a community near his school and the Market where we shop.
At the current time we live too far from my job and my schedule is NOT conducive to bus travel. I work 40 hours a week and attend school full time. I work in a suburban ghetto and there is no way that I will stand on a corner in that neighborhood at 8:00 at night. My husband works 10 miles from the closest bus stop and out son attends school in the opposite direction of our jobs. We spend the day criss crossing the city to get everyone where we need to be. Two nights out of the week DS and I go to Barnes and Noble until 10:30 and pick up DH at 10:45 before we head home.

Believe me, if I had a life that would allow me to spend less time driving, I would take full advantage. So until my day comes I have my fond memories of riding public transport.


Oh my goodness. Yeah, you gotta do what you gotta do.

We criss-cross the city, as well, often! Some things we just HAVE to have a car for! Church, chiropractor, work, groceries (if we have to go to WF, otherwise HEB is down the street), the gym, etc. All of that stuff is 5 miles away or further (chiro is about 20 mi away, still in the same city) and if we walked, it would be back roads, making it even farther than 20 mi.









Fortunately, the main stuff we need is right close (School, dentist, groceries) as well as Starbucks and several fast food restaurants.

I'd like to try the bus system, but it makes me nervous to travel w/o dh and w/o knowing how it all works. I've tried to figure it out so the kids and I could get to the gym somehow, but it's way too confusing and would take an hour and a half??? It doesn't seem right. Even an experienced bus-riding friend of mine says it shouldn't take that long. She'd ride all over the city! I should enlist her help.


----------



## oyinmama

hi mamas! it's been nice to read these stories. my perspective is a little bit different because dh and i just got our first car last december. ok full disclosure. we just got our first LICENSES last december. i was 31, he was 33, and i was 5 months pregnant, which is the main reason we did it. (it was hard to imagine bringing our newborn home on the backs of our bikes







) we have lived in brooklyn and long island and were very used to walking 1, 2, 3 miles or more at a time, taking lots of public transport and taxis, and riding our bikes all over the place. we live in baltimore now and the public transport systems are a touch frustrating for spoiled carfree new yorkers. our neighborhood was a dream though - our house is 1 mile away from the following amenities: a huge grocery store (although we did delivery for weekly stockups), a wonderful indoor gourmet market (veggies, soup/bakery/cafe, sushi bar, flower shop, italian specialty, wine bar!), four drug stores, a staples, a fabulous historic art deco movie theater, nice boutique shopping, and a bus line that takes us out of the city to a mall, and into the city right past a saturday farmer's market and the Y. we were here two solid years before we got [our first] car: did lots of amazon.com and catalog shopping for household or large scale things like our push mower or rugs. we worked out of our home. it was a wonderful area in which to be stranded. we love it here and lots of the local merchants know us well. it's nice to feel such an intrinsic part of the neighborhood in which you live.

in 6 months flat, everything changed: we moved the business out of our house, had our wonderful baby, and now commute every day. ok, it's a 15 minute commute but it's a commute nonetheless and our lifestyle has TOTALLY switched away from our beloved home-centeredness. but there are many things about it that are utterly amazing - we are learning more about the city, and i have been enjoying slowly expanding my experience of it as our sphere of comfort widens. for instance: we joined that Y we were always biking past, and will be taking the baby to swimming classes this winter.


----------



## east carolina

I live in a city with AWESOME public transport. We have trams, metro and buses and the city is expanding the lines instead of closing them. Also, train lines aften connect the various train stations of the city, so it's really easy to get around without a car here.

We live in the urban center, and parking is for permit holders only. Prices of gas and insurance, as well as just plain the price of a car is something that our family simply cannot afford. Nor do we want to considering where we live.

I SAHM, and I have three parks and playgrounds within walking distance. Grocery stores, convenience stores, markets are all easy to get to, I usually get a little something depending on what we did that day because lugging multiple heavy grocery bags is a PITA. DH also does grocery runs on his way home from work.

My DH commutes all over the city for work (he's an English teacher for a private language school). He often teaches people at their workplace and so far he's always figured out a way to get where he needs to with public transport. Cars just aren't part of our paradigm.

Of course, we only have one DC and we do talk about moving out of the center where the air is cleaner, and depending on that, we would have to reevaluate the car situation. But bus and train services from the suburbs is really excellent, so I doubt a car is in our near or distant future.

It's been great reading your stories. Being car free has been really great for us! But I think European metropolises are different, so maybe we've had it easy.


----------



## calpurnia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *east carolina* 
It's been great reading your stories. Being car free has been really great for us! But I think European metropolises are different, so maybe we've had it easy.

Yeah. I can't imagine not being able to walk _because the sidewalk ends_. Although obviously I'd say pavement.


----------



## knittinanny

: This is us, too! We live in London now where the public transport/walking/cycling system is pretty good, but we were car-free for several years in Atlanta before moving here. We're starting to TTC in March and we have no plans to buy a car (or get UK drivers' licenses even). We are probably going to buy a Christiana or Bakfiets bike though.

I would like for our lives to be more 'home-centered' but right now I work across town, so I cycle 8.5 miles each way daily. Our favorite HFS is about 10 miles from our house, and we cycle there once a month and stock up on things.


----------



## earthgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
We're in San Antonio. It is *not* walk-friendly but we're making it work.

I feel for you. I'm originally from Dallas. I don't think there's a town in Texas that _is_ pedestrian friendly. Even Austin's not that great about it. You get major points for trying this in such a car friendly area!


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthgirl* 
I feel for you. I'm originally from Dallas. I don't think there's a town in Texas that _is_ pedestrian friendly. Even Austin's not that great about it. You get major points for trying this in such a car friendly area!









Thanks!

It's just too dangerous and scary to walk w/o a sidewalk. And I think the lack of sidewalk is really stupid. If we lived downtown we'd have plenty of sidewalks, but we're on the edge of the city, where, I guess, they assume we all drive.


----------



## AndrewsMother

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 







Thanks!

It's just too dangerous and scary to walk w/o a sidewalk. And I think the lack of sidewalk is really stupid. If we lived downtown we'd have plenty of sidewalks, but we're on the edge of the city, where, I guess, they assume we all drive.









Side walks in Texas? So that you walkers can reduce the amount of fuel purchased and out of the states coffers? Why anyone want something as ridiculous as sidewalks in their neigborhood?


----------



## mimim

No car for me. I've never even had a driver's license. I've lived in very walkable neighborhoods with easy public transportation access my whole life.

I can walk to the grocery store, schools, work, book store, yoga studio, toy store, restaurants, etc. There is a train line less than a 1/2 mile away that goes straight downtown and 5 bus lines that go all over the city even closer. I use my bicycle (and kiddie trailer) most of the time to get places that are farther than a mile or two.

I give tons of credit to families who live without a car in areas that aren't so friendly to human powered transportation.


----------



## Channelle

No car for me either, it is all busses, walking, and if I have to taxi's. I don't have a license. My partner does, but we just don't own a car. The bus system here is really bad though! I used to live in a larger city, and just got used to the good bus system. The busses here only run every hour and a half, they don't start until 10 AM, and they stop at 5 PM. They also don't travel to very many places in the city, only through the middle main streets. To get to work, we have to leave 2 hours early, catch one bus that drops us off at the downtown bus station, where all the busses leave from. Then we get another bus that drops us off about halfway to our work, and then we catch another bus that drops us off about 3-4 blocks from our work, where we walk the rest of the way! Whew!


----------



## east carolina

Hey Texas mamas! You rock for making car free work for you!

Some of the sidewalks here are in really bad shape and some kind of stop and start, but really, most streets and side streets have plenty of sidewalk space no matter where you are in the city. What we do have is crazy motorists. Since the car explosion here, people think that now that they can afford (or not) fast cars, they can tear through the city going 100 miles an hour. Crossing busy streets can be kinda scary sometimes and the number of pedestrian deaths each year is really sad. But it's still more dangerous to drive.

That's another benefit of being car-free, cutting down on your chances of being in a car accident. Okay, I hope I don't kill the thread with this gloomy talk


----------



## punkrockmomma

Justthatgirl, thanks for starting this tribe! We live in a city that has so so public transit, but we purposly moved to an area where we could walk to the grocery store, the park is 1/2 block away, our local co-op is about a mile away, and we live on and near major bus lines. I either walk to where I'm going, or take the bus, and dp rides his bike to work. We couldn't afford to have a decent place to live, me be a sahm, and have a car. We're broke all time as it is. Sometimes it sucks, especially in the winter. I hate the cold and get cabin fever, and SAD in the winter very easily, so it's hard it that respect. I try to remind my self that though, that what we're doing is not only better for the environment, but also the best thing for our family as well. When I really do need a car, my mom lives, and works in the area. So, sometimes when she's at work I'll use her car to go to an appointment or something that I can't do on the bus, or will take way to much time doing on the bus. We've gone a long time now without a car, and have come to realize what a money pit they are, and that unless it was worth it and we were in a place where we could actually afford and need a car then we might get one. But that probably won't be for a long time.








P.S. Justthatgirl, I love your Pinky and the Brain quote as your signature.


----------



## firstwomantomars

We take a bus (or buses if we need to transfer!) everywhere!

I don't own a car - heck, I don't even have a license and never have!

Our city has a lot of buses and we chose the place we live so we would be near most of the main bus lines.

We also walk whenever/wherever we can.

I love this lifestyle even with 3 kiddos but would like to get my license somehow/someday and use the community shared car service in my city so I can go on outings outside the city (picking pumpkins for example).

It's not always easy to find a ride for 4 people but it works. I even do home parties and manage to get to the parties and back and get all my orders delivered without a car


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrockmomma* 
Justthatgirl, thanks for starting this tribe!

Thanks for being part of it.







It helps to have some support for doing something very uncommon in my area.









Quote:

P.S. Justthatgirl, I love your Pinky and the Brain quote as your signature.
















I'm a big P&B fan.

I've really enjoyed walking so much lately. I feel good about it and am getting used to not taking the car.


----------



## punkrockmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firstwomantomars* 
I love this lifestyle even with 3 kiddos but would like to get my license somehow/someday and use the community shared car service in my city so I can go on outings outside the city (picking pumpkins for example).

I wish our city had a community shared car service! I'm really getting into the Traditional Foods thing, and you can't get things like raw milk here in the city. You have to go out to the farm. Which I would like to do anyway, so my daughter can be exposed to where her food is coming from. I like having a connection to my food. I don't know what I would do without our local farmers market, as far at that goes, and that ends next week.







Also, my daughter's doctor is really far away, so I have to take my mom's car there, and he is wonderful so I'm not going to give him up just because we don't have a car.
There are some draw backs to not having a car.


----------



## HarperRose

Yeah, we definitely have discovered some drawbacks to not having a 2nd car, also. (







Remember when 2nd cars were for rich ppl? Now it seems almost necessary, somehow.)

Our docs are almost all too far to walk. (My dentist is 1/4 mile.)

Tonight I got dh convinced to walk with us. We had a pretty pleasant afternoon at the gym (friend & I were rock climbing & doing cardio, dh played basketball, then we took kids swimming) then when we parted ways (neighbor had dinner plans) my family had dinner and then we walked to the bookstore! It's a solid mile so we spent an hour or so relaxing in the bookstore where ds2 (11.5 mos!) WALKED!!!! He'd been doing an individual step for weeks now, but tonight he went 5 steps, 5 steps, then 11 steps all in a row!!!







:

He must be feeling motivated.









So we walked the mile home and overall had a pretty pleasant afternoon! Full of good activity and nice family togetherness.









Dh even commented how much better it is for us to walk, it saves gas, and we should do it a few nights a week AND walk the kids to school each day!


----------



## HarperRose

I can't believe how many ppl at the school see me walking and tell me how they just couldn't do it!









We've been doing family outings and walking to/from school several days a week. Dh says his pants feel looser! The kids are getting used to it, too.


----------



## expat-mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oyinmama* 
hi mamas! it's been nice to read these stories. my perspective is a little bit different because dh and i just got our first car last december. ok full disclosure. we just got our first LICENSES last december. i was 31, he was 33, and i was 5 months pregnant, which is the main reason we did it. (it was hard to imagine bringing our newborn home on the backs of our bikes







)

Oh this is me and DH too! We've lived in big cities and places where you have to be out of your mind/have nerves of steel to drive in (Asia). We've never owned a car...I HATE the idea of paying for gas and insurance and repairs and parking can be killer too!
I got my license in HS and and let it lapse and haven't had one since. DH has had his license on and off but never had a car so it's lapsed now for a few years. And in a lot of places we work and travel (Asia, north africa, south america) they accept expired licenses to rent a car







or even just a passport! (I think it's illegal...but we've never been busted







)
We love walking and have gotten used to it. Sometimes on the weekends we go for 5 or 6 hour walks to the other side of the city and take the subway back just for kicks. We used to have bikes but don't where we currently live (again-fear of death by insane motorists) and at one point we had an old motorcycle that we used to go grocery shopping and for riding out into the country/camping (we used to strap a backpack onto the back and saddlebags on the side). Motorcycles are a good option...but not with a babe. hmm...sidecar, possibly? I LOVED the motorcycle and where we lived it didn't require licenses OR insurance.

We are 28 and 29 and reluctantly accepting that we'll most likely have to get our licenses again when we move back to Canada in the spring...but depending on where we go, we may not get a car. Just rent when we want to go camping or on trips.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Our family has 1 car too so we do walk everywhere pretty much or rely on Public Transportation.

Where we live, there are a lot of little stores, so we walk by them a lot, check out what's in the windows on the way to where we're going. Sometimes the kids will eat a snack on the way and we'll talk about school, what we're doing that day, etc.

We do take the bus a lot in the summer but not so much now (maybe 1-2x a month as compared to daily in the summer). When we're on the bus, we take book, play games (I spy, 20 questions) or just talk to one another (my kids are 8, 6 and 3).

Take care!
Jen


----------



## emaye_to_2

We live in Portland and have only one small old car. I have rode the bus to and from work for eight years! I'm kind of proud of that. We decided to purchase bikes and bike seats and a bike stroller with our tax return.. just in case we couldn't afford gas. I don't really mind when DH takes the car on an overnight trip and I have to figure out how to get around town without it with two young kids in tow.


----------



## earthyamber

Hi everyone! Can I join? We are a family of 4 (plus 2 cats) and we do not have a car. We walk and take the bus. We live in a very small town (less then 5000 people) and we are outside of a mid-sized town. Th bus system isn't the best (we are from seattle which has awesome buses), but it is doable. It takes extra planning since a trip downtown on the weekend can take 3 hrs roundtrip! In our tiny town we do have a grocery store, walmart, school, and a post office, so I don't have to go to "town" that much. My husband works in town and spends over 3 hours a day on the bus! We take our cats on the bus to the vet in carriers. I get groceries by using a double stroller with my 3 yr old on one side and groceries on the other (and stuffed in the bottom storage areas). We walk as a family up to 4 miles a day roundtrip. My 3 yr old hates walking though! We try to make it fun by finding cool rocks or sticks (my girls love both). Ashlee (7 yr old) does well on the bus although it is tiring. Katie (3) has a hard time staying still and can get cranky. They do good on short bus rides. We order a lot of stuff online to avoid trips.

The great things about being car-free: We don't spend money on gas, maintence, titles/licenses/tabs, etc. We feel good about not polluting and doing our part for the environment. We spend less on unneccessary shopping trips since we have to only buy what we can carry. We always get fresh air and exercise (and I am finally losing weight). We notice the little things in life...like birds chirping, leaves blowing, etc. We meet new and interesting people on the bus.

The not-so-good things: We don't live in a big city so the bus isn't good and we don't have more stuff around us to do. It will suck walking in the heavy snow and strong wind and rain isn't fun either. Everything takes so long to do. A quick 20 minute trip in a car takes us hours. It can be very draining.

We hope to get a newer car in a year and use it only for shopping and on bad weather days. Until then, time to bundle up!


----------



## east carolina

Checking in to say that we took a trip out of town this week-end. We took the train and then the bus, and on the way I lugged back a huge glass jar and a huge bag of apples (I'm gonna make apple cider vinegar







).

We can take a short cut to the train station by walking along the tracks to the back platforms. We used to have a track running right under our windows, but they've discontinued it (keeping fingers crossed that they'll make a bike trail out of it). This is one of the things I love about living downtown, although we'd like to live somewhere in a greener area of the city (but it has to be near a train line or bus line).

This week-end we're going to a film festival out of town and we're probably gonna carpool. Actually, I know people who carpool to work here. That's less of an option for SAHPs, though.


----------



## HarperRose

Sounds like a fun day for you!!

Today the kids and I are walking to the bookstore. Their librarian is reading a story there today! Bonus: Starbucks for me.


----------



## HarperRose

Well, I decided to forego my Starbucks so that the kids could get books instead.







They were quite pleased! Then we walked to McDonald's (gag) to eat and dh picked us up. (We have a meeting at 7:30 and could not be late.)


----------



## BF124497

.


----------



## Draupadi

Can I join?
We're a car-free family too. I grew up in the city so no, I do NOT know how to drive.
We even belong to Transportation Alternatives.


----------



## earthgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WilliamsMama* 
Can I join?
We're a car-free family too. I grew up in the city so no, I do NOT know how to drive.
We even belong to Transportation Alternatives.

That looks like a cool group. I'll have to pass it along to DH.


----------



## earthyamber

So, what does everyone do when walking when it is raining or cold? We have been car-less for about 5 months, so it has been warm and only rained once on us while walking. Here we get heavy snow! It is ultra cold, but we just bundle up. I worry about snow and rain. What do you all do?


----------



## earthgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthyamber* 
So, what does everyone do when walking when it is raining or cold? We have been car-less for about 5 months, so it has been warm and only rained once on us while walking. Here we get heavy snow! It is ultra cold, but we just bundle up. I worry about snow and rain. What do you all do?

It just depends. If we have to get out, we get out. We did invest in a BOB stroller after we got rid of our car. I'm in Boston so I needed something that could get around well in the snow. But basically, we are really good at bundling. And I'm lucky b/c pretty much everything I need to get to is less than 2 miles from home.


----------



## HarperRose

This will be our first winter walking a lot, so I guess we'll just bundle up and remove layers, if needed.


----------



## AndrewsMother

I no longer work and the weather is cooler so I look forward to riding the bus to class more often and to run errands.


----------



## east carolina

We just bundle up and try to keep moving. My DS is always warm (takes after his daddy), I'm the one that's always cold. We try to also have fun destinations like a non-smoking cafe with a kids corner.


----------



## Sometime

For us, I'm not sure that the winter will be much worse than the summer. Trying to keep dd from getting sunburned when she wouldn't wear a hat and "midday" lasted for hours was quite the challenge! And we were indeed walking everywhere (and still are) because the carseat has been an issue. Plus, we like walking, since you miss so much in the car...as Ursula LeGuin said "It is good to have an end to journey toward, but it is the journey that matters in the end."

But we'll see what the winter brings...


----------



## east carolina

Wise words from a wise writer! Though coming back home after a long day I am prone to prod DS along with a "hurry up we're almost home".

That's true about the summer wrt sun exposure, every season has its specific needs. But walking is still great!


----------



## earthgirl

I'm just wondering what went into your decisions to become walkers. For us, it was pretty much a matter of pragmatics. We moved to Boston a few years ago and soon found out that driving here is seriously a nightmare! It takes forever and a day to go just 5 miles, and 9 out of 10 times you're going to get lost anyway. It got to where we were only using our car to go to the grocery store and the very occasional outing outside of the city. Then last summer our car died and we decided we may as well just be carless. So far, so good. It helps that we have a really decent public transit system, and our neighborhood pretty much has everything we need.

So, how did you make the decision?


----------



## HarperRose

We walk because:
1 vehicle that dh uses for work (he goes to client sites)
vehicle is stick shift which I can't drive
walking is relaxing to me
kids seem calmer when we walk vs when we drive


----------



## east carolina

We live downtown in a city with great public transport. We live walking distance from a tram stop, bus stop and train station. We are also too poor to afford a car, insurance and parking fees, not to mention that parking and traffic in this city is a nightmare and we live in a high petty crime area, our car would get broken into alot.

But even if we could afford a car, lived uptown, we still would be car free. This city has unbelievable smog and it's all due to the boom in car ownership so we want to do our part in reducing emissions and shop in local stores. We even travel out of town using buses, trains and our own two feet, so not having a car has never prevented us from going out and getting some fresh air and hiking, seeing nature. But this country has a really great network of rails and buses, which is pretty unique even in Europe.


----------



## earthyamber

For us, once our car broke (and gas was over $4) we decided to go car-less. We have always struggled with not having enough money and when we did the math, we realized we were throwing away hundreds a month! Just not worth it. We want to work on saving and getting out of debt. I wish I lived in a bigger city and had better transportation options. The bus takes an hour to go a 10 minute drive and it doesn't run that much.

I typically love walking and love that I am losing weight! I need to pick up my daughter from school in a few minutes and it is raining outside so I don't want to walk. Blah.


----------



## greenmamapagan

Oooh! I'm so excited this is me. We do have a car that DH takes to work but I don't have a licence and never have. DD and I walk or catch trains/buses everywhere. Sydney has a pretty crap public transport system compared to other cities in Aus but at least it's a given that there are footpaths everywhere. I can't imagine how a city would work without them








We live about 7 kilometres from the CBD and depending on the time of day it's no faster or slower to drive or catch PT


----------



## lime217

I love this thread...
Dh and I both grew up in suburbs where we relied on cars for everything. Now, we are actively choosing a neighborhood to move in that has everything we need in walking distance. It's such a great topic. The intention to live in a community where you live with everything walking distance around you, has so many benefits. And, wanting to be in an engaged community, walking really helps. I'm glad to have found this and reading through each person's experiences really confirms what I draws me to this lifestyle.
Although, I have to say having a car has some perks. It's going to be a rough adjustment not having a car-- we will definitely become more patient!


----------



## choli

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthgirl* 
I'm just wondering what went into your decisions to become walkers. For us, it was pretty much a matter of pragmatics. We moved to Boston a few years ago and soon found out that driving here is seriously a nightmare! It takes forever and a day to go just 5 miles, and 9 out of 10 times you're going to get lost anyway. It got to where we were only using our car to go to the grocery store and the very occasional outing outside of the city. Then last summer our car died and we decided we may as well just be carless. So far, so good. It helps that we have a really decent public transit system, and our neighborhood pretty much has everything we need.

So, how did you make the decision?

Boston parking seriously sucks as well. Before we moved here, we were here once for a weekend with a rented car, and it got towed within 10 minutes of our parking (which we totally deserved but didn't expect to happen so quickly)!

Boston is very walking friendly, but not at all car friendly IMO. I think that's a good thing in a city.


----------



## aolinsmama

Woohoo! This thread Rocks!!!!! We have a car, but I play a little game with myself to see how much I *Don't* use it. We bus/max (forgot what to call this-like a subway but overground, for the most part anyway), bike and walk. We moved to where we are now specifically for these reasons. I absolutely adore it, like 99.9% of the time. And the little things that bug me (rudeness) well, I just don't let it get to me. I really like the slower pace, and not fighting traffic, that is Awesome!!!







: for everyone here!


----------



## calpurnia

Why we don't have a car -
- we live walking distance of two bus stops, two train stations, & a underground station
- we can't afford all the payments on a car - MOT, insurance even before wear & tear & petrol
- traffic in this city is terrible
- I genuinely can't think of an occasion when having a car would make a difference to us. Even when we want to go out of town it's so much easier to get the train eg to see my parents is 3 hours on the train or 6 hours in the car.

Also we both grew up in cities using public transport without cars. So this is the normal way of living to us. Neither of us have ever owned a car.


----------



## east carolina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
Boston is very walking friendly, but not at all car friendly IMO. I think that's a good thing in a city.

Prague is really car unfriendly too (think medieval city center) and parking is a nightmare and cars get ticketed and towed away all the time. Not to mention car theft, people with cars must count on their car getting broken into on a regular basis. But does that stop people? No way. There are more and more cards everyday it seems like. Every year the number of cars on the street and car owners goes up.

I really wish Prague would adopt measures like London did and enforce a huge toll on people who want to drive and park in the center. I don't see that happening anytime soon with the people running the city, though


----------



## Draupadi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthyamber* 
So, what does everyone do when walking when it is raining or cold? We have been car-less for about 5 months, so it has been warm and only rained once on us while walking. Here we get heavy snow! It is ultra cold, but we just bundle up. I worry about snow and rain. What do you all do?

We walk or take the subway or bus. It's getting harder now that DS is getting to heavy to mei tai, and I hate lugging the stroller on the subway. We'll make do, though.


----------



## lah7

I'd like to bus more than I do, but I've reached a compromise that works for me. I can't handle the idea of getting all three kids to the daycare on the bus. It's hard enough in the car. So I drive them there, and then park at the transit centre about 3 minutes from daycare, and take the bus for the rest of the day. We stop and do errands at the stores on the way home, if I haven't gotten them done downtown on my lunch break.

It's also heading into winter here and while I can handle waiting for a bus at -25F, I'm less inclined to stand there with three griping kids! We walk where we can in the warmer weather, but biking and walking is just beyond my comfort zone for about 5 months of the year.

Funny story: when we first moved into our house, when DD1 was 5, we were finally close enough to walk to some places. And the kids were unhappy about walking to the rec centre for their swimming lessons, but we did it anyways. Seriously, it was a 30 minute walk at a 3 year old's pace! Well, DD broke her arm in our backyard and we were getting ready to go to the hospital and she looks at me and says "Are we going to walk?! Can we pleeeease take the car?!"








I guess i'm not crunchy enough to make my daughter walk to the ER!


----------



## rachelsmama

Hi, we're a carfree family. We live pretty close to a lot of buses, and a grocery store (on purpose) and we can all walk pretty far (except ds of course). I love it (most of the time). Dd is very social and loves to chat with people on the bus, or crossing the street, it really takes the pressure off of me to entertain her all the time







.


----------



## east carolina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WilliamsMama* 
We walk or take the subway or bus. It's getting harder now that DS is getting to heavy to mei tai, and I hate lugging the stroller on the subway. We'll make do, though.

I remember that phase! It was so annoying. He wouldn't want to walk much and would still take naps in the stroller. As he got heavier, I had a lightweight stroller but it was still a PITA to carry it up and down the steps to the metro. Next time around I am getting a stroller with big wheels so I can just push it slowly down the stairs and not actually have to lift it.

Now DS is 3.5 and he walks, sometimes slowly, sometimes unwillingly, sometimes happily. He also has a scooter and a bicycle, so sometimes we take those when we go out and then it's much faster.


----------



## calpurnia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *east carolina* 
I really wish Prague would adopt measures like London did and enforce a huge toll on people who want to drive and park in the center. I don't see that happening anytime soon with the people running the city, though









Ugh, & with our new Mayor in charge in London they are scrapping hte increased congestion charge! So angry about that.


----------



## east carolina

I heard about that! Grrrrr..... I would be mad, too. Don't mess with progress


----------



## HarperRose

So how's it going, ladies? I'm finding myself quite chilly in the mornings when I walk to school w/ kids.


----------



## earthgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
So how's it going, ladies? I'm finding myself quite chilly in the mornings when I walk to school w/ kids.

Cold I can deal with. Now walking to the store in freezing cold rain only to get there and find out their cash registers are not working for the THIRD visit in a row- now that makes for one cranky pedestrian.


----------



## east carolina

I got a pair of hiking boots last winter, and I've been wearing them alot now that the weather is really cold. They have vibram soles, and I cannot recommend them enough. Serious walking shoes and they keep my feet nice and warm while I'm sitting on the playground bench while DS plays.

So this is my winter tip for all of us walking people (in cold climates): good shoes with thick soles.


----------



## AndrewsMother

Does anyone else have trouble keeping their 2 to 3 year old content on the bus. Riding the bus with DH is sheer torture. I now refuse to ride the bus with him if the trip is longer then 20 minutes.....needless to say we have not gone anywhere all week. We can't go anywhere worth going in this town in less than 40 minutes, really an hour via public transportation.

I need ideas.


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthgirl* 
Cold I can deal with. Now walking to the store in freezing cold rain only to get there and find out their cash registers are not working for the THIRD visit in a row- now that makes for one cranky pedestrian.

Oh, indeed!







:


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *east carolina* 
I got a pair of hiking boots last winter, and I've been wearing them alot now that the weather is really cold. They have vibram soles, and I cannot recommend them enough. Serious walking shoes and they keep my feet nice and warm while I'm sitting on the playground bench while DS plays.

So this is my winter tip for all of us walking people (in cold climates): good shoes with thick soles.

Nice!

We live in TX but we do get cold days in Dec & Jan and some into Feb.

(At least I have a really short Seasonal Affective Disorder season! Not like CT where I grew up. Winter lasted Oct-March!)


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndrewsMother* 
Does anyone else have trouble keeping their 2 to 3 year old content on the bus. Riding the bus with DH is sheer torture. I now refuse to ride the bus with him if the trip is longer then 20 minutes.....needless to say we have not gone anywhere all week. We can't go anywhere worth going in this town in less than 40 minutes, really an hour via public transportation.

I need ideas.


New books or toys? Something that only comes out during bus rides?


----------



## earthgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndrewsMother* 
Does anyone else have trouble keeping their 2 to 3 year old content on the bus. Riding the bus with DH is sheer torture. I now refuse to ride the bus with him if the trip is longer then 20 minutes.....needless to say we have not gone anywhere all week. We can't go anywhere worth going in this town in less than 40 minutes, really an hour via public transportation.

I need ideas.

We seldom ride the bus, but DD is pretty content w/ books and snacks.


----------



## AndrewsMother

I have purchased new books/toys just before boarding the bus and that does not help. he wants to pull the bell and move from seat to seat, but neither is practical. My DS is a very willful child.


----------



## earthgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndrewsMother* 
I have purchased new books/toys just before boarding the bus and that does not help. he wants to pull the bell and move from seat to seat, but neither is practical. My DS is a very willful child.

Well, that kind of sucks. Wish I had more advice for you. We are lucky enough to be able to walk most places, but that sounds like it's not an option for you.


----------



## east carolina

Well, the buses in our city are very crowded. But DS really loves them. I try to bring a snack and a matchbox car (or two or three! lol) if he gets antsy. He usually wants to sit by the window or all the way in the back, sometimes he wants to switch seats, but like I said, it may not be possible if the bus is too crowded. The newer trams have buttons to open the door, and I let him push it just once whenever the doors close. That got us into trouble the last time because the tram driver came out and asked us not to do that, but I think it was because in this particular tram he would get a signal in his cab, which is not the case in most buses and trams.

Also, up until very recently, whenever we sat down anywhere on public transport he would want to nurse. But he's almost 4 and with all our winter coats on, it's a bit more of a PITA to nurse him and thankfully he is starting to get it and not ask.

So I guess my advice is bring small toys, try to get a seat at the window or ask him if he wants to nurse (if he's still nursing). And I'm sure it'll get better as he gets used to it. My DS definitely does better on trams, buses and trains than cars, but he's not as used to riding in cars and even that is getting better as he gets older.


----------



## earthgirl

So we've had a couple of snowstorms here. This means that there's less room in the streets for cars. This also means that some people don't shovel their sidewalks, but the streets are almost always clear. Oh, and sometimes a sidewalk _seems_ clear, but then I realize someone has just piled up a bunch of snow at the curb and I can't get our stroller over it. All this to say that I often end up walking in the street after a snow storm. So the other day I'm running errands w/ DD. I had THREE drivers give me dirty looks when they were going around me.







: It was so annoying! I mean, we're all in this together, people! And sure, it's my fault that people didn't clear their sidewalks.







AND, like I really _prefer_ walking in the street while pushing a stroller. Gah! Some people.

OK, had to get that out. Back to the joys of pedestrian living.


----------



## sugareemoma

This tribes for me! I commute an hour on the bus while babywearing each morning to school and each afternoon on my way home. I walk to the store (a mile a way) and I walk my dog while babywearing. My dd is 16 mo and loves to point at things and ask 'what?' I explain to her what things are. When she is not asking about things I point out things we walk by. I don't have many friends so when I am not busy with school work I like to walk my dog, there is a nice nature preserve a mile and a half from my house so we walk there each weekend. My DD loves to look at all the different birds there, she has even seen deer, foxes and rabbits. All this and technically we live in a 'city'.
Do most of you gals babywear or do you push strollers down the sidewalks?


----------



## jocelyndale

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugareemoma* 
Do most of you gals babywear or do you push strollers down the sidewalks?

It depends on the day.

Sometimes I wear DS, sometimes I take the stroller. The advantage of the stroller is that I can pack a lunch and blanket or go shopping. If I leave the stroller at home, we can take some more scenic walks or hop on the bus more easily.

If we're just going to one of the two very close by parks, I sometimes let him walk or take the wagon.

I'd like to buy bicycle helmets soon. I think we'd have a lot of fun with the bike.


----------



## luv_my_babes

....


----------



## sugareemoma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
It depends on the day.

Sometimes I wear DS, sometimes I take the stroller. The advantage of the stroller is that I can pack a lunch and blanket or go shopping. I

I usually pack a blanket and book in my backpack/diaper bag along with some of those reusable shopping totes. Today I was walking back from the store with my DD if FWCC and carrying 3 large tote bags full of groceries. The bags were way to heavy and I had to stop to readjust them and when I was stopped someone that drove by shouted 'get a job and buy a car'. I was soo outraged, the anger made me amped that lugging the groceries the rest of the way home seemed like a cakewalk!


----------



## rumi

Hi, looks like I am a little late finding this tribe. But we are gleefully carfree, even though it isn't always easy. Maybe soon we will be biking ... till then we are just walking to most places, as well as catching bus / train for out of town trips.

To answer the OP questions:

Quote:

So how do you guys do it?
We've never done it any other way. We ask for rides only for certain activities like out-of-town trips with our playgroup or homeschool group. Sometimes if the weather is really bad and task is urgent I will call a taxi but this is rare. All the things we need to do regularly, incl library, grocery store, thrift store, other stores, bank and even the hospital are within 1 or 1.5 miles. Mostly we walk, or dd bikes (with training wheels) while I walk alongside her.

Our county bus system is pretty spotty but we use it, hoping that service will increase. We have buses & trains to the nearby big cities to do other fun and interesting things - timings are not great, but we keep using it and hope for more frequency.

Quote:

Do you meander when you walk (look for nature stuff, name license plates, sing songs)?
We don't meander on purpose. We do sing songs, tell stories, plan "surprises" and play word games though. Some are
- rhyming word game
- last letter game (I say a word and you say a word that begins with the last letter)

best help for a tired walker (and believe me dd can get "tired of walking" even after 5 minutes sometimes!) is food. Whenever we make muffins we call them our "walking snack" so muffins are associated with taking walks. I need to bring more snacks into this category









Quote:

Favorite routes?
Usually have no choice, but prefer routes off the main roads. Sometimes dd has preferred routes where she can safely walk on the curb or where there are more hills to run up and down.

Quote:

Do you go as quickly as you can?
yes, but this means as quickly as dd can, not as quickly as *I* could have walked alone. Practically I think it is about 25 minutes / mile. Rushing is always counter productive so in case we are in a hurry I try my best to keep dd happy and gently remind her about the thing we are hurrying to.

Quote:

What's farthest you've walked one way?
Probably 1.5 miles. We have walked even farther (~3 miles one-way) but that was when dd was either in sling or stroller.

Though I see everyone around me happily owning and operating automobiles, I feel like having a car would be more work, stress - on top of that dealing with the stresses of carseats, and the rush-rush are definite minuses for me.

Re: trains and buses - dd loves them and always has. That certainly makes me overcome inertia in going to catch them. And since we are both slightly prone to carsickness, bus and train are great options, esp if we plan to eat en route.


----------



## rumi

Quote:

Also, I can't imagine paying all that money for a car -- insurance, gas, maintenence, car loan payments... forget it! I'd rather buy my TTC pass every month








:


----------



## HarperRose

So I am HUGELY irritated!!!

It seemed like EVERYONE was out to hit us today! The kids ride their bikes while I walk now and 3 different times today someone wasn't paying any attention that there were PEOPLE in the crosswalk!!!

And then on our way home one guy stopped but the moron behind him honked and then stared at us as we walked down the sidewalk. So rude!


----------



## earthgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
So I am HUGELY irritated!!!

It seemed like EVERYONE was out to hit us today! The kids ride their bikes while I walk now and 3 different times today someone wasn't paying any attention that there were PEOPLE in the crosswalk!!!

And then on our way home one guy stopped but the moron behind him honked and then stared at us as we walked down the sidewalk. So rude!

You know, the longer I go without a car the more I start to really get annoyed by drivers. I can't tell you how many dirty looks I get for crossing the street IN THE CROSSWALK!! And where I live it's actually state law that drivers are supposed to stop anytime there is a pedestrian in the crosswalk. It's not enforced, though. Anyway, I think these incidents are pretty indicative of how much of a car culture we've really become.

I'm sorry it was rough for you today.


----------



## HarperRose

Well, our walking has taken a detour! I severely sprained or broke my ankle last night. No walking for now.


----------



## earthgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Well, our walking has taken a detour! I severely sprained or broke my ankle last night. No walking for now.









Ouch! I hope you have a quick recovery!


----------



## HarperRose

Urgh. Feeling trapped and STUCK! Desperately need to get OUT. I'm sitting on my porch w/ the laptop and enjoying the cool, if not vaguely humid, air. I wish it would rain. I love the rain. I also wish I could WALK!


----------



## Kidzaplenty




----------



## lucifugous

wow I'm glad I found this tribe! Baby D and I are inside way too much







but with the weather getting better we will be doing more and more. I wear her almost exclusively. We were handed down a Graco stroller (the one we can pop our carseat into... until she outgrows it anyway, which will be in about two minutes LoL) so sometimes I take that if I'm by myself and plan to get a large load of groceries, or if I need to take the carseat. We recently started using the I-Go car sharing program, I might not use it at all after DD is in a larger seat, but it's helped us get some bulk groceries and for me to get to a friend's shower that was way out in the burbs. We bus a ton and take the train occasionally. Sometimes I enjoy walking a few miles, and the shorter walks certainly add up over the course of a busy day, but we don't do real long walks because my right foot is... permanently damaged. My mom visited twice a week after D was born and now once a week. Sometimes we go out to do things (in her car) and sometimes I take it to do a little sprint, knocking out as many little errands as possible that would be bus-able but not all in one day let alone two hours. But lately we have just stayed at home or maybe gone out to eat (& we will hit up the zoo tomorrow!), and I've been able to do everything we need independently. That feels good! DP wants to get a car, though. When I start working again and we will potentially be able to afford it I will have to stall him


----------



## HarperRose

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## lucifugous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
So how is everyone doing?

I'm wondering how to comfortably tote around a huge diaper bag (+ often groceries) w/ baby on my back!


----------



## waiting2bemommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lucifugous* 
I'm wondering how to comfortably tote around a huge diaper bag (+ often groceries) w/ baby on my back!

you have to get a backpack and wear it on your front. it looks completely ridiculous, but my philospshy is that when i signed up for parenthood, I signed up for 18 years of regularly making a total fool of myself.









Just found this tribe...we aare carless, er, er carFREE (yeah!! I think???). I just got hired at a new job 2.5 miles away so we will see how it goes when I start there. We have to walk about 3/4 mile to the bus and then the bus drops us off a 9 minute walk from the job (a daycare). So I guess we belong here.

Public transportation in Virginia Beach is a doozy. the buses only run once an hour, from 6-6. There is no public transportation at all after 6 PM. Which means we have to walk or cab it. And taking a cab is expensive and dangerous since there is no carseat for ds.


----------



## Sometime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waiting2bemommy* 

Just found this tribe...we aare carless, er, er carFREE (yeah!! I think???). I just got hired at a new job 2.5 miles away so we will see how it goes when I start there. We have to walk about 3/4 mile to the bus and then the bus drops us off a 9 minute walk from the job (a daycare). So I guess we belong here.

Public transportation in Virginia Beach is a doozy. the buses only run once an hour, from 6-6. There is no public transportation at all after 6 PM. Which means we have to walk or cab it. And taking a cab is expensive and dangerous since there is no carseat for ds.

Most of my aunts and uncles live in Virginia Beach, which is definitely oriented toward cars. However, it is nice and flat, so maybe a bike? Just a thought since your son is over a year and could go on a bike at this point. If you're only going 2.5 miles, it might be a nice alternative.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

I just wanted to pop in and say hi. I'm so happy that it's finally spring. We're car-free. Public transit here is really expensive. I won't bike in the winter when it gets below about 30 degrees with the kiddo (though I'm thinking about buying a trailer so that next winter it might be an option....). I just felt REALLY isolated this winter. I'm looking forward to summer again, where walking is nice and jumping on my bike again!


----------



## mama516/419

Just saw this thread and thought I would stop by and be in awe at how awrsome you all are . We live in a 1 car house hold but its mainly Dhs car , he works "on site" so he would never beable to take public tansport , though he does car pool ( by picking up the guys who dont drive) I guess he feels sypathetic since his wife doesnt drive . I grew up in Boston and never felt the need to get a drivers licience - tho now somedays I think I should get it for the heck of it . When it was just DD and I we walked all the time all over the place , but when the baby was born we tended to wait for an other adult - I hated the thought of being out nubered away from home . Now that the kids are older tho I am ready to treak this summer . We are lucky to like on a street with a wooded path to the play ground and an local ice cream parlor only ten minutes away .
We are planning to learn the bus schedual this summer to . I hope I will eventuly get it down as well as I know the T ( bostons subway)
Peace


----------



## earthgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lucifugous* 
I'm wondering how to comfortably tote around a huge diaper bag (+ often groceries) w/ baby on my back!

Would this help? You can probably find cheaper versions at a hardware store.


----------



## HarperRose

My mom is buying us a car.







:

I'm happy because it means I can get to the museums, doc appointments, and far-away places MUCH easier now! I certainly don't intend to just quit walking, though! Don't worry!







Besides, the kids like to ride their bikes all over!









With my ankle being out of commission (still! nearly 2 weeks now), the car will help. We've been stuck at home for 2 weeks and we are going stir crazy.

And babywearing while using crutches is actually a little scary.


----------



## lucifugous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthgirl* 
Would this help? You can probably find cheaper versions at a hardware store.

I do have one of those! Thanks for suggesting/ reminding me. I use it when I plan to haul a bunch of groceries on the bus. It holds 4+ FULL bags, but it is quite bulky & in the way on the bus. The slimmer ones might be more appropriate for everyday type stuff. Mine is really rickety unfortunately, but I've seen nicer ones. I paid twenty for it. Definitely a lifesaver at times! But a PITA if I've ever got it with me when it's not necessary. I call it my old lady shopping cart.


----------



## Chouette

Our little family is car-free in San Diego, a city that really LOVES driving their cars. Our public transportation is mediocre, but it sounds like it's better than some of the others have mentioned. And of course we don't have to deal with any actual weather, other than the occasional rainy day (which I personally love, probably because they are so few and far between).

Here's how we do it:
We moved to an area where our daily needs are walkable--library, groceries, post office, park, husband's office, etc. It's a great way to get to know your community and your neighbors, especially when your toddler wants to lay down for a 'nap' in someone's front yard.
Periodic needs are busable--my office a couple of days a week, a lake to visit, hiking trails, craft and other specialty stores, other libraries and parks, museums, zoo, friends' houses, etc.
We rent a car periodically to either haul stuff, or make pre-planned trips--the nice thing about renting a car is that it is always new and well-maintained, and you can rent the vehicle you need for the task at hand.
We alternate with the Mei Tai or the stroller, depending on the mood of the toddler and the parent, and the duration of the trip, and how close to naptime it is. Sometimes we even take our little wagon to the grocery store if we need to stock up on kitty litter or something, and need to take the toddler, too.
We shop online and have things delivered. I LOVE having 7th Gen. toilet paper delivered through amazon.com because there's no plastic! We also have their diapers delivered since our Daycare (who we otherwise love very much) won't do cloth diapers.

With the toddler, who is 26 months and has lots of (often contradicting) opinions on everything now, we need to be pretty creative. We do a lot of singing on the bus and play 'what do you see' games. (Though even car-driving parents have to do that, too) There are days when it takes us 40 minutes to go two blocks, and days when 25 pounds feels like 75. She's not into walking very far yet, so I try to have more and more neighborhood outings so she'll get a little bit better.

Well, I didn't mean to make this post so long, but I wanted to say that I have a lot of respect for those of you doing this in the snow with more than one child. Kudos! There are days when, after a nice long weekend with a rented car, I feel like it might be time for us to get one. But most of the time, we're doing alright. I think we'll probably get bikes next. Shame we can't get our hands on one of those Scandinavian bikes with the big wagon in front (what are those called?) in this city.


----------



## HarperRose

Welcome, Chouette!

That sounds so nice to have everything so close!!! I can't even imagine!


----------



## HarperRose

Since I broke my foot, I wasn't able to walk for several weeks.

Today I was back to it!

I took my 7 yr old (rode her bike) and the baby (17 mos, stroller) for a 1-mile walk this afternoon to pick up a few groceries. She was riding her bike through the crosswalk (we had the little walking man, it was our turn to go) while I pushed the baby in the stroller. Some dummy turned RIGHT IN FRONT of her and nearly HIT her!!! I ran to grab her (she didn't hear my yelling for her to stop) and the woman never once stopped!!! She looked right AT US and didn't even slow down! WTF?!?! Are you kidding me?!


----------



## MountainMama2Be

I wish I could walk to more places by our house, but everything is too far away.







Walking is good exercise! Remember Jerod from Subway...he walked to and from Subway every day to eat those sandwiches and he lost like 100 lb or whatever it was! Just from walking (and eating the lower calorie subs) so it has its advantages! Oh well, at least I got a gym I can go work out at if I can't walk everywhere doing errands.


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NewMom2Be09* 
I wish I could walk to more places by our house, but everything is too far away.







Walking is good exercise! Remember Jerod from Subway...he walked to and from Subway every day to eat those sandwiches and he lost like 100 lb or whatever it was! Just from walking (and eating the lower calorie subs) so it has its advantages! Oh well, at least I got a gym I can go work out at if I can't walk everywhere doing errands.









Yeah, you guys live kind of out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## greenirene

I'm so glad this group exists! I'm thinking about moving from the burbs to a walkable area. School, grocery store, galleries, are all within about 1/4 mile. The Walk Score there was a 98 out of 100. And there's a free bus that goes the train which goes everywhere in the city. I've never lived this way at all and am totally going to need tips. My biggest concern is how we'll get around. My 2 year old won't be ready to walk miles. I'll likely get a dog as well so i'll often have a 2 year old, a 5 year old, and a dog. I'm thinking about getting a good urban stroller with a buggy board for longer walks, but I think as long as I can keep everybody from running off in different directions, we'll do fine just on foot. I know one thing. My kids will be easier to put to bed at night with that lifestyle - they'll be genuinely exercising each day. I'll be a single mom doing this so - I need to think how all this will work. What stroller do you use? I think by next year i may be able to eliminate the stroller for the most part. But for the near future, it will be needed.


----------



## earthgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenirene* 
I'm so glad this group exists! I'm thinking about moving from the burbs to a walkable area. School, grocery store, galleries, are all within about 1/4 mile. The Walk Score there was a 98 out of 100. And there's a free bus that goes the train which goes everywhere in the city. I've never lived this way at all and am totally going to need tips. My biggest concern is how we'll get around. My 2 year old won't be ready to walk miles. I'll likely get a dog as well so i'll often have a 2 year old, a 5 year old, and a dog. I'm thinking about getting a good urban stroller with a buggy board for longer walks, but I think as long as I can keep everybody from running off in different directions, we'll do fine just on foot. I know one thing. My kids will be easier to put to bed at night with that lifestyle - they'll be genuinely exercising each day. I'll be a single mom doing this so - I need to think how all this will work. What stroller do you use? I think by next year i may be able to eliminate the stroller for the most part. But for the near future, it will be needed.

We use a BOB Revolution stroller, which is quite large, but works well in the snow so that was the ultimate decision for us. But we also wear DD in a Beco carrier. It just depends on what the outing is. I can't say that I've had to keep up with 2 kids and a dog, but living in a pedestrian friendly area, I frequently see it. I'm sure you'd figure out a good system. Good luck if you decide to move.


----------



## greenirene

I have a Bob jogging stroller. Can I attach a lascal buggy board to it (not for use when running of course lol) for when we're going around town? What do you think?


----------



## greenirene

I'm also thinking about using my bike with either a trailer like a burley or putting my son in one of those front bike seats that sits between your arms and my 5yo on one of those towed bike attachments (tandem looking thingies). Any thoughts on this arrangement?


----------



## annawest

My husband and I live in New York City with our son, 7 weeks old, and our cat. Not only do we not own a car, but neither of us even has a driver's license (I had one that I let expire since I never drove, and my husband is from England and has never driven). We walk or use public transportation to get most places, sometimes splurging for cabs. Being able to live car-free is really important to us, so even when we get our licenses (we're both working on this now, as we want to be able to rent a car for weekend getaways to the countryside), we never want to live somewhere where we would _have_ to drive to survive. That definitely limits our future options for where to make a home, but it's really important to us. I love walking and take the baby out for a stroll every day, weather permitting. I have invested in an expensive but very high quality stroller (Uppa Baby Vista) since we'll be using it so often, and so far we love it. We also have a baby carrier (Ergo), but I have a bad back so I can't use it for long walks.

Okay, I'm rambling . . . I'm completely new to this site and this is my first post. Really glad to meet other car-free people!


----------



## ldsmom

Some thoughts on bike/stroller choices....

I have a 5 y/o, 3 y/o and 15 month old. We walk or ride bikes as many places as we can (grocery, library, co-op, post office) as often as we can. When I walk, I use a double jogging stroller by Schwinn. I have loved it! It is sturdy, heavy duty (it can carry 4-5 kids plus library books) and easy to push. It's biggest drawback is that - it is big. IF you're looking to get a double stroller (with two kids, the oldest being 5, it may not be worth it to you), consider a tandem stroller or make sure it fits through wheelchair standard sized doors. Ours doesn't, which makes it so we either can't get into a building or i have to unload and break the stroller down to get it inside. It is also a pain when we take the bus.

For biking, I use a BUrley trailer that we bought for $50 at a yard sale. The new trailers have great features (better straps, independent seats), but I can haul two kids plus a weeks worth of groceries in my basic, no frills trailer. We also have a tag a long (kids bike that attaches to my bike frame) but I rarely use it, as it makes the ride really unstable and wobbly (harder to balance). My 5y/o rides his bike on his own when we take bikes somewhere.

For those of you with more that one or two kids, how do you manage logistics? Especially on the bus. We have tried it, but with stroller, 3 kids, diaper bag - it is too much for one person. ANy suggestions?


----------



## ar2974

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annawest* 
My husband and I live in New York City with our son, 7 weeks old, and our cat. Not only do we not own a car, but neither of us even has a driver's license (I had one that I let expire since I never drove, and my husband is from England and has never driven). We walk or use public transportation to get most places, sometimes splurging for cabs. Being able to live car-free is really important to us, so even when we get our licenses (we're both working on this now, as we want to be able to rent a car for weekend getaways to the countryside), we never want to live somewhere where we would _have_ to drive to survive. That definitely limits our future options for where to make a home, but it's really important to us. I love walking and take the baby out for a stroll every day, weather permitting. I have invested in an expensive but very high quality stroller (Uppa Baby Vista) since we'll be using it so often, and so far we love it. We also have a baby carrier (Ergo), but I have a bad back so I can't use it for long walks.

Okay, I'm rambling . . . I'm completely new to this site and this is my first post. Really glad to meet other car-free people!


I'm similar in that I live in Brooklyn, neither dh nor I have licenses and don't ever want to live in a car world. My daughter is now almost 3 so she mostly goes in her umbrella stroller, it's been a while since I used the Ergo.


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ldsmom* 
For those of you with more that one or two kids, how do you manage logistics? Especially on the bus. We have tried it, but with stroller, 3 kids, diaper bag - it is too much for one person. ANy suggestions?

I have 3 kids, but only the youngest is still in a stroller or baby carrier.

Can you wear the baby on your back and fold up the stroller? Then when you're ready to go again, open the stroller, toss the diaper bag on the back or in the basket, load the baby, and have each big kid hold on to it?

How old are your kids?


----------



## KekoneR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthyamber* 
So, what does everyone do when walking when it is raining or cold? We have been car-less for about 5 months, so it has been warm and only rained once on us while walking. Here we get heavy snow! It is ultra cold, but we just bundle up. I worry about snow and rain. What do you all do?

I'm a SAHM with zero childcare assistance, and no car, so this is in fact a pretty big issue for me. I have a weather widget on my desktop and plan my weekly excursions around the weather.

I don't own a stroller either, and I extended the baby-wearing past the time most people seem to quit in a large part due to being car free - dd is warmer bundled against me than she is walking. I keep her in a Tibetan back carry for outings during most of the snowy part of the winter. We also own and wear good quality woolen undergarments every day for the 3 colder seasons. I don't let her slog through snow drifts when we go out, we save that for playtime.

I get fresh produce and smaller things in the neighborhood, and have bigger / heavier items delivered. For the rain we have rain gear (from Columbia sporting gear, found them cheap on Amazon) and dd has learned that jumping in puddles is allowed on the way HOME, not on the way out. Being SAHM and broke and carfree dovetail naturally with cooking at home - when the weather is too bad we spend the day inside making soup.







:


----------



## KekoneR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenirene* 
I'm also thinking about using my bike with either a trailer like a burley or putting my son in one of those front bike seats that sits between your arms and my 5yo on one of those towed bike attachments (tandem looking thingies). Any thoughts on this arrangement?

I have a tandem style towed-bike / trail-a-bike, and love it. We've been using it since my dd was barely 3, which is earlier than the recommended age. It works great on side streets, but had me so paranoid in the bike lanes I generally avoided those most of the time. We took a loose interpretation of local (Chicago) bike laws which state 12 and overs must ride in the street, under 12s on the sidewalk. She's under 12, so we rode where we pleased. Drivers in our area are *really* aggressive.

As much as I like the trail-a-bike, I don't know that I'd recommend using it at the same time as an on the bike carrier. The tandem takes some effort to pull even with dd peddling away, and it makes the adult bike more cumbersome to maneuver, both while riding and getting on and off and during lock-up*. If it were me, I think I'd try to cram both kids in a pull along trailer, until one was old enough to ride independently along side.

One more thing, being car free and cheap I had been a big fan of cheap-o, garage sale bikes. But with dd I bit the bullet and bought a pricey new bike, an Electra brand Townie bike. (I haven't spent a penny on a car or stroller, as a key part of my car-free lifestyle I realized I had to splurge on a good bike) "Real cyclists" kept trying to steer me to the fastest possible bike, for safety in traffic, they figure speed = maneuverability = dodging cars. That style of riding stopped working for me when I had a kid in tow. Now I like to cruise along slow and steady, and hopefully visible, but often semi-legally on the sidewalks where cars are less likely to run me over. The Townie is a "comfort" or "cruiser" bike which works well for me with the tandem. The "flat foot stance" has been really helpful in supporting that sometimes wobbly trail-a-bike.

*about lock-up - the only time in my life I have ever been pick-pocketed was while locking up the bike, dealing with the tandem, a pile of library books, and a feisty 4 year old mooning around next to a busy street. I think I dropped my wallet, and one of the homeless guys who hang out in front of the library grabbed it. If you see a normally laid back momma acting like bike lock-up time is a military drill, this is why, so have a little sympathy.







I get migraines, and sometimes when I get off that bike, I'm tired, achy, thirsty, and maybe rattled after having idiots honk at me and fancy ladies in SUVs flip me the bird, I'm stressing hard.

If you can find one, I highly recommend hooking up with another biking momma, for co-oping these rough patches. I haven't yet, but I'm still looking. Next to that my best biking friend is GoogleMaps, both for finding the best routes, and the fun & educational map play after a trip where we review our route, measure the mileage, etc.

happy biking!
Kekone


----------



## KekoneR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 
Since I broke my foot, I wasn't able to walk for several weeks.

Today I was back to it!

I took my 7 yr old (rode her bike) and the baby (17 mos, stroller) for a 1-mile walk this afternoon to pick up a few groceries. She was riding her bike through the crosswalk (we had the little walking man, it was our turn to go) while I pushed the baby in the stroller. Some dummy turned RIGHT IN FRONT of her and nearly HIT her!!! I ran to grab her (she didn't hear my yelling for her to stop) and the woman never once stopped!!! She looked right AT US and didn't even slow down! WTF?!?! Are you kidding me?!










People are nuts! I sooooooo hate it when that happens! Also look out for idiots trying to pass on the right and zooming around a person at a stop sign, I have actually been hit this way. I wasn't hurt bad that time but it's terrifying & infuriating. I slammed my fists on the girl's hood and she had the never to say "You don't have the right to hit my car!" lady, if your car so much as touches my body, I think pretty much I have the right to smash it to bits with a brick, and count yourself lucky if I stop at the car.

Keep reminding all the kind and green people you know to watch out, to be especially cautious and polite to pedestrians. If you can't go car free yourself, the next best thing is to make an extra effort to be conscious and kind to those who do, as drivers take OUR lives in THEIR hands every day. I'm sure most of the people who have hit me over the years were not "bad" people, just careless & distracted, well meaning people being foolish. Unfortunately being car-free still seems to be you WILL be hit by a car, eventually. I've been hit multiple times, so far never seriously physically injured, but it takes it's emotional toll all the same.


----------



## klk197

Hi all. We, too, don't have a car here in Philadelphia, and I'm hoping you might be able to advise us. On occasion, we rent a car to travel or grandparents come to town and we hop in the car to do a big shopping trip. We've been using a borrowed infant car seat, but soon, DS will to be too big for it. Can you recommend a convertible seat that 1) doesn't cost a bundle 2) is easy to install quickly curbside--no driveway 3) is light enough to carry 4) will fit most styles of car in a rear-facing position. Is this an impossible thing to find? I fear that my wild little boy could require some trips to the emergency room via taxi some day, and we'll need to own our own seat (borrowing one will no longer be an option!). I've been searching the web, but haven't found anything yet that seems right. . . and all of the stores that sell them are out-of-town, and hauling one back on the bus seems a bit ridiculous when I can have it delivered to my door.


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klk197* 
Hi all. We, too, don't have a car here in Philadelphia, and I'm hoping you might be able to advise us. On occasion, we rent a car to travel or grandparents come to town and we hop in the car to do a big shopping trip. We've been using a borrowed infant car seat, but soon, DS will to be too big for it. Can you recommend a convertible seat that 1) doesn't cost a bundle 2) is easy to install quickly curbside--no driveway 3) is light enough to carry 4) will fit most styles of car in a rear-facing position. Is this an impossible thing to find? I fear that my wild little boy could require some trips to the emergency room via taxi some day, and we'll need to own our own seat (borrowing one will no longer be an option!). I've been searching the web, but haven't found anything yet that seems right. . . and all of the stores that sell them are out-of-town, and hauling one back on the bus seems a bit ridiculous when I can have it delivered to my door.


We have the Cosco Scenera (between $40. and $55. depending on where you live and where you purchase) convertible and it's been GREAT. We can use it RF or FF and it's very easy to pop in and out of whatever vehicle we're using.


----------



## lactatinggirl

My daughter is young (9 months) so she rides everywhere in my Sleepy Wrap. We walk and take public transportation constantly because I hate driving, she hates the car seat, and we're trying to be eco-conscious. We still have 2 cars, but I'm trying to talk my husband into selling mine.


----------



## Tapioca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vancouver Mommy* 

I really believe in living locally and supporting local businesses. I buy my clothes and gifts in the neighbourhood and never go to the mall. We are also trying to get into a local housing coop. I know tons of moms in the neighbourhood and in the 3 years since dd was born have developed some wonderful friendships. *I wouldn't move to the burbs for anything.*









Ouch. I know you didn't mean to, but this attitude from Vancouver city dwellers -as if the only people in Van that can live carfree/ in a walkable way live there - annoys me. We have lived carfree in those terrible burbs for 5 years. ;-) We take transit everywhere, the bus stop is 2 mins walk from my house. 2 blocks from my house in the burbs is a library, pool, city archives, park, dog park, restaurants, groceries etc. A mall is 15 minutes walk.







which I guess makes it local shopping? Har. DH bikes to work DT. You may not be aware of this - most vancouverites aren't, I find - but the Vancouver car coop has many cars in burbs like Burnaby, for people who need a car sometimes but don't want to buy one. As members, we have access to a car only a few blocks from our house. I can think of quite a few other burbs where this is possible, so it's not that unusual.

Burbs can be walkable too.


----------



## sanguine_speed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tapioca* 







Ouch. I know you didn't mean to, but this attitude from Vancouver city dwellers -as if the only people in Van that can live carfree/ in a walkable way live there - annoys me. We have lived carfree in those terrible burbs for 5 years. ;-) We take transit everywhere, the bus stop is 2 mins walk from my house. 2 blocks from my house in the burbs is a library, pool, city archives, park, dog park, restaurants, groceries etc. A mall is 15 minutes walk.







which I guess makes it local shopping? Har. DH bikes to work DT. You may not be aware of this - most vancouverites aren't, I find - but the Vancouver car coop has many cars in burbs like Burnaby, for people who need a car sometimes but don't want to buy one. As members, we have access to a car only a few blocks from our house. I can think of quite a few other burbs where this is possible, so it's not that unusual.

Burbs can be walkable too.


















Fellow 'burbanite with gratitude.
We're not all McMansioneers trying to kill the rainforest.


----------



## gingerandpickles

My kids love the bus. Now that we have 4 youngsters, I find myself using the car more than I'd like, but boy the kids beg for the bus!


----------



## mama amie

Can this be revived? Another thread begun? I want a car-free network up in here!









I'm about to divorce and start living CF in an apartment near downtown Austin, TX. My 2 kids will be with me at least 50% and i have a bike w/ Burley Encore double trailer/stroller. Also, my apartment will be on the bus line. STBX will have an apartment less than a mile away. My job will be about one mile away. I am excited to try this!


----------

